# Bohning Blazer Fletching Tool



## Lance Wolken (Jan 18, 2008)

Bought the new Bohning Blazer Fletching Jig with 3 degree helical. Wow this thing is great. Makes beautiful arrows. Holds the Blazer vanes perfectly inline with any shaft size arrow. Only down side is cleaning excess glue off the jig. If you fletch Blazers you should try it out. Broadheads also seem to fly better with a more agressive helical than straight offset. 

Lance


----------



## turkeykiller22 (Jul 10, 2008)

I got mine in today!!! I can't wait to try it. What BH are you shooting?


----------



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*Great jig*

it works on all brands of vanes out there. i use it for the norway fusion vane. Did you get the stick on al foil that will help with the glue.


----------



## ltpmja (Jan 24, 2009)

*Awesome!!!*

I have 3 of them mounted on a 2X6 and they work great, I can nock out a dozen arrows in no time. Best part was I sold my bitzenberger, and almost paid for all 3. 

You can't go wrong with these.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Bohning Blazer Helix Jig*



ltpmja said:


> I have 3 of them mounted on a 2X6 and they work great, I can nock out a dozen arrows in no time. Best part was I sold my bitzenberger, and almost paid for all 3.
> 
> You can't go wrong with these.


http://images.google.com/imgres?img...Bohning+Blazer+Fletching+Jig&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G

I was hoping Bitzenberger would come out with a short vane helical clamp. 
There are a lot of great reviews on this jig.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

That picture is not the Bohning Helix jig, by the way I love mine.


----------



## dc41 (Sep 14, 2008)

*jig*

has anyone tried a 2" quickspins in this jig?


----------



## rjoe (Jun 6, 2009)

if you are having glue trouble, try rubbing each vane slot with a candle (wax)


----------



## HotKat (Mar 6, 2010)

RxBowhunter said:


> I was hoping Bitzenberger would come out with a short vane helical clamp.
> There are a lot of great reviews on this jig.


So I shouldn't be fletching blazers with my bitz.??


----------



## MathewsDXTG5 (May 11, 2009)

Bohning is Bad-2-The-Bone ! I love mine !


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

HotKat said:


> So I shouldn't be fletching blazers with my bitz.??


The bitz works fine for Blazers.

The only downfall I have with the new Bohning jig is that you can't 4 fletch with it.


SCFox


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

It works great for 2" vanes. It is not the highest of quality though. I think they could make a metal version and it would be better.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

i have been looking at these i think im going to order one


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

I got one from my wife for Christmas this past year- I just got around to using it- This thing is the BOMB for blazers- very easy and work great


----------



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

dc41 jig
has anyone tried a 2" quickspins in this jig? 

Yes they will work. The only problem is getting the tip of the vane back out of the vane holder. You will have to hold the vane from the under side to keep it from ripping off the arrow if the glue is not 100 % dry.

They work Great. I do wish they would come out with a 4 fletch style or an adapter. I shoot FOBS most of the time but for up close I still shoot Blazers.


----------



## WhitetailWiz (Mar 25, 2010)

dc41 said:


> has anyone tried a 2" quickspins in this jig?


Ya the 2 inch quickspins work great in it


----------



## 04Z (Jul 16, 2008)

I just tried mine out tonight with 2" AAE vanes. What a breeze. This was my first time ever fletching my own arrows so I dont have much to compare it to, but it worked great for a beginner. Definately worth the investment. I also used the AAE Fastset adheive which sets up in about 20-30 seconds.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

RxBowhunter said:


> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...Bohning+Blazer+Fletching+Jig&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G
> 
> I was hoping Bitzenberger would come out with a short vane helical clamp.
> There are a lot of great reviews on this jig.


100 bucks! For the regular jig? I paid $25.00 for mine a few tears back. Stay away from that site.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&parentId=cat20063&id=0046464

This is the Helical jig. Dude, burn that URL....


http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## old skool (Nov 13, 2007)

Mine works great, I change the foil tape often & run a knife blade down the slot every dozen arrows or so, Fletch Tite Platinum & Blazer wraps, can't pull them apart with pliars.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------

